# 2009 forum quilt/ideas/interest



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just wanted to check with everyone about possible interest in making another forum quilt for 2009. Our other one is almost complete,and there was wide interest in making another quilt.

Please let me know,if you are interested,the things you liked,didn't like,any ideas you may have.....

Right now,I'm thinking about 2 things......
A shabby-chic type "cottage" style quilt. This would be using a floral fabric to set the quilt together with,and having everyone incorporate floral in there block,either through the millions of floral fabrics out there,or through embroidery etc. Right now,I'm thinking of Leslie's block---it had the use of a floral fabric in her landscape hill,or Geri's fabric that had just a simple few embroidered flowers in her 2nd block(the green one).Both of these would have fit this quilt style.

The other idea I had was making blocks using a friend theme. For example-I could make Quincy and Vinnie together playing....or Debbie has 2 havs...she could have Sam and Delilah sharing a kiss or a high jump!ound: It wouldn't matter what other dog you used,as long as you had at least 1 hav. How about Michele--she could use Kodi,Shelby and a cute weiner dog.....
I just thought " forum friends joining together for our "fur" friends".......

Because I want to keep this as open as can be for creative freedom....I'm reluctant to just say"this is what we are doing". I'd much prefer your input...after all it's for the "fun" of it!---:grouphug::becky::grouphug::becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You know you can count me in. I want to do a block of Laurie's leg.ound:ound:ound:

BTW, I loved what the creativity of this year's quilt created. I don't know, I'll go along with whatever anyone thinks. And you can count on me for a few (if you like). It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Geri----:hug: I will definitely count you in! 

Is there anything about this quilt/the way it was handled etc. that you didn't care for? Anything you particularly loved?:ear:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd love to help, since I joined the Forum too late to help with the other...which is REALLY, REALLY beautiful!

I'm thinking some good advice and direction could come from those who were involved in the last one, but count me in! Looking forward to it!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am SO in again, Julie! After all, I have a gazillion bits of fabric and supplies from the last one! lol 

I'm pretty easy going about the theme. I put two Havs in this last block and will likely do that again as it's only normal. Have to represent my two babies.  I would even like to make two blocks if there was a need. Don't want to 'hog' the quilt, but I can see myself wanting to play around with more than one idea.

There isn't anything I didn't like about this year's quilt. I think you are very generous and brave to offer to help out with another one, Julie!  I enjoyed seeing many different forms of creativity, no two blocks are really the same and that makes it unique. I like the idea of a theme, though I'd not really like if we all had to have one particular type/color/patterned fabric. Saying 'at least one floral' is great, but having to go out and buy, say, Laura Ashley's "Springtime Bouquet" (just made that up LOL) I'd find inhibiting a little bit.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> Good Geri----:hug: I will definitely count you in!
> 
> Is there anything about this quilt/the way it was handled etc. that you didn't care for? Anything you particularly loved?:ear:


Is there anything I didn't like about the way it was handled? Only that you had so much stress with waiting for blocks at the very last minute. I would suggest an earlier deadline this time so you won't have to go through that again. Otherwise, especially since it was a first time and you had so many novice quilters, I thought it was *great!!!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes Marj,I know what you mean....there is no way I would require a certain fabric. I do understand why some may require that for a certain quilt,but that just isn't "us" you know? We don't even have to have a theme at all. We would need some guidelines,but we could do that easily as well......I thought it might be fun just to chat it up,and get everyone's input. :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a few ideas.

One, is that we talk to Melissa about using the Forum Logo for a Cafe Press store, and hopefully raise $ through selling Forum-logo stuff (t-shirts, coffee cups, bags, etc) and bypass the personal donation aspect of it. I mean, I'm sure everyone wants a forum tshirt, right? lol...the profits can help finish the quilt.

Just an idea, what do you all think? And what does MELISSA think, that's most important, but just runnin' the idea past everyone as a group.

Secondly, I was telling Julie about my idea for a quilt and she told me to post it, even though I'll gladly go shabby chic! 

I'm thinking a "Sports" quilt. A MAN Quilt. A quilt suitable for the opposite sex as well.  A quilt that makes the MEN break out their wallets and hand the money to we wives and GF's. lol A highly MARKETABLE quilt to both sexes! 

Seriously, though..I think a Sports theme would be adorable, especially with the Olympics right around the corner. We could do any sport inspired idea in a block.. with blocks of diff. sports.

Football, Basketball, Ice skating, pole vaulting, swimming, volleyball, Boxing, Skiing, Race Car driving (Nascar), BaseBALL, Tennis, Golf, Bowling,

I mean the list is longer, just an example.

Also, with our "Sports" theme quilt, we can INCLUDE a Universal remote control and a 12 pack of Budweiser! LOL ound:

Come on yall' throw some ideas out there!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Is there anything I didn't like about the way it was handled? Only that you had so much stress with waiting for blocks at the very last minute. I would suggest an earlier deadline this time so you won't have to go through that again. Otherwise, especially since it was a first time and you had so many novice quilters, I thought it was *great!!!*


Oh yes------well,there were 2 blocks that stressed me......but one was definitely the postal service. We have learned a better way to send something now.If you use just the plain ole' regular service,it comes quick,compared to special deliveries from Canada. Both of the blocks were actually done by the required time,just postal service or oversite. I thought perhaps if we started earlier this year,it would give people more time...or maybe that isn't a good thing?:ear:

I still like the Feb.1st deadline...as it gets us past the holidays and New Years. What do you suggest? In the middle of a month? What is your idea?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie, I would love to participate this year! Just one square  

I'll let you all figure out what direction/theme we should go with and I'll just wait quietly for the green light!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I do love the idea of the T-shirts/cafe press items. We should of kept money out from the proceeds to fund the next. I love the way HRI does it. They really have a good system I believe...

We need to have a day/time when we can grab Melissa and head to a chat room. I wish I was going to Nationals,because I'd make sure I grabbed any chance I had to talk with her.

Oh my gosh-----I just thought of something-------Next years Nationals with be in Chicago----the windy city. Remember that photo challenge we had----(my favorite of all time) Have hav will travel? What if we did a quilt like that? Picture something you love---with your hav. Like Gucci at the Eiffel Tower,Milo at the Statue of Liberty,etc. What do you think? Do you think it's do-able? Even if these are too "worldly"....if you think of people coming together in Chicago from all over.......it would be incredible......just a thought.......hmmmm....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> I do love the idea of the T-shirts/cafe press items. We should of kept money out from the proceeds to fund the next. I love the way HRI does it. They really have a good system I believe...
> 
> We need to have a day/time when we can grab Melissa and head to a chat room. I wish I was going to Nationals,because I'd make sure I grabbed any chance I had to talk with her.
> 
> Oh my gosh-----I just thought of something-------Next years Nationals with be in Chicago----the windy city. Remember that photo challenge we had----(my favorite of all time) Have hav will travel? What if we did a quilt like that? Picture something you love---with your hav. Like Gucci at the Eiffel Tower,Milo at the Statue of Liberty,etc. What do you think? Do you think it's do-able? Even if these are too "worldly"....if you think of people coming together in Chicago from all over.......it would be incredible......just a thought.......hmmmm....


I would promise NOT to do Albert the bull's nutsack!ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> I would promise NOT to do Albert the bull's nutsack!ound:


LOL!ound: Ahh..the the nutsack would bring in the big bucks, Julieeeee!! Why Nottt!????? lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> I do love the idea of the T-shirts/cafe press items. We should of kept money out from the proceeds to fund the next. I love the way HRI does it. They really have a good system I believe...
> 
> We need to have a day/time when we can grab Melissa and head to a chat room. I wish I was going to Nationals,because I'd make sure I grabbed any chance I had to talk with her.
> 
> Oh my gosh-----I just thought of something-------Next years Nationals with be in Chicago----the windy city. Remember that photo challenge we had----(my favorite of all time) Have hav will travel? What if we did a quilt like that? Picture something you love---with your hav. Like Gucci at the Eiffel Tower,Milo at the Statue of Liberty,etc. What do you think? Do you think it's do-able? Even if these are too "worldly"....if you think of people coming together in Chicago from all over.......it would be incredible......just a thought.......hmmmm....


It does sound do-able and precious. Although, the thought of quilting the Eiffle tower or Statue of liberty may be a WEE bit outta my league. I could do a nutsack, though. haha.

K.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just want to offer my support again. not sure if I will have the courage to do a block-- but I will certainly put in some cash. And of course support everyone who does have the courage and skill to do a square.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm in for another block! I'll can go along with whatever the theme. 

How about doing a block for where we live (like the state quarters)-Dusty caught in a cactus, Dusty chasing a roadrunner, Dusty being chased by a Javelina, Dusty at the grand canyon, Dusty caught up in a Dust Devil (since that's her name), Dusty in a dust storm, Dusty in a thunderstorm?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> I just want to offer my support again. not sure if I will have the courage to do a block-- but I will certainly put in some cash. And of course support everyone who does have the courage and skill to do a square.


You can count me in for the same as Missy, I loved watching this quilt be put together and am reeeeally looking forward to seeing it at the National.

I also like Kara's idea about Cafe Press and not just for the quilt maybe it would also help Melissa with some funds to run the forum.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*A possible idea...*

A possible way to include the Havs in places we've traveled to (Eiffel Tower, Statue of Liberty, Seashore, etc.) would be to do a "Photo Quilt" along with color-theme fabrics.

It's very easy to transfer pictures onto "fabric paper" and then sew the picture onto a block; the block could also incorporate Havs' names, place where the picture was taken, the year, etc.

The quilt I did for my daughter (the front is Posted in the Artwork Thread)... and the entire back of the quilt was pictures of her. I hand-embroidered descriptions and a Dedication.

If you guys would want to do something like that, I'll volunteer to transfer the pictures and captions onto fabric squares...then those could be incorporated with fabric-design squares...I hope I'm describing this correctly!

Just a thought, for what it's worth. I can't Post a picture of the back of my daughter's quilt because it's at her house, and she's away...but if you want to see it, I can ask her to Post some pictures (of the picture squares!) at the end of the week!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I like all the ideas so far. I really like the travel/home town themes. Kara, you wouldn't have to pice the eiffel tower. You could find a pic and do a photo transfer with it, then just applique it to the background fabric.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oops, Maureen - great minds think alike. Guess we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Oops, Maureen - great minds think alike. Guess we were posting at the same time.


I LOVE WHEN THAT HAPPENS! :whoo:

You're BRILLIANT! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Darn--I posted a big long post and ba-boom-gone! :frusty:

I'll start over tomorrow am.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We talked about the photo transfer idea last year, but decided against it. I can't remember why? Julie? Maybe we were worried since most of us didn't have experience with that? I'd have to go re-read that WHOLE quilt thread. *exasperating* lol

At this point, lets keep up on ideas and interest.

*ALSO: I know Julie mentioned this on a previous post, but HRI has opened the door for us to join their Quilt project as well! They have a Yahoo list, so please consider jumping on board there too! Now that some of us have experience quilting!  Follow the Yahoo Group "Join" link at the bottom:
*
http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=33

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well you guys can count me in for the cheering squad:whoo::whoo: Cause you dont want me sewing anything!! But Geri, I would be happy to model my leg for youound: 

Such a good idea Julie to start this early!! Maybe you will get enough squares to make 2 !!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great ideas are flowing. :whoo:

Joelle, that's what I did with my last block. I used maple leaves to represent Canada and a fall theme for my favorite season of the year. I had two Havs on there, of course.  I like the idea of doing something that represents our neck of the woods, and/or landmarks that show how international this forum is. 

Kara, I also like the sports theme! I'm not sure about making it too masculine though... I think it would be GREAT to have the men wanting a quilt, but will they really? It would be cool to have a quilt that could appeal to boys though. Hmmm..... How about SEXY Havs?? THAT would work!! lmbo ound:

Julie, Feb. 1st was great for me. With a big family and the holidays taking up a lot of my time and energy, I had hoped to have the block almost done before, but we all know that isn't likely to happen. LOL Having a chance to breathe a bit after New Year's and the head space to come up with an image, worked well for me. 

Of course, if I was ORGANIZED, I could have the block done before the holidays hit! HA !


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, and Kara - great idea about using Cafe Press! I'm all for that! 
_
"How about SEXY Havs?? THAT would work!! "_ *** We could portray our Havs humping things!!!!!!

O.k......... got to get ready for work.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Great ideas are flowing. :whoo:
> 
> Kara, I also like the sports theme! I'm not sure about making it too masculine though... I think it would be GREAT to have the men wanting a quilt, but will they really? It would be cool to have a quilt that could appeal to boys though. Hmmm..... How about SEXY Havs?? THAT would work!! lmbo ound:


LOL~! ound: Sexy havs? As in humping!? hahaRRR!

Well, I don't mean OVERLY masculine, but I think you do have to think about marketing, and quilts are usually girly (nothing wrong with that, I love girly!) But I guess with a sports quilt, you could strike a balance between girls and boys. I mean, picture Sissy in a Tennis skirt?! lol And Gucci in an ice skating costume?  It could have some girly-flair. But I guess my thinking was, if my husband and I were looking at two quilts and one had a tiny football on a block, and the other one had hearts and flowers, he'd definitely go for the football one! LOL Something that would look good on a little boys' bed or at a Superbowl party 

Me? I'd probably go for the hearts and flowers? eace: yin and yang.

But so far, what do we have:

Cottage/Shabby Chic
Sports
Travel the world
Bringin' Sexy Back ound:

Am I missing any? Come on yall..share your thoughts/ideas!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maureen,
I'm sorry my post last night I lost some how! I love your idea of the photo transfer. I believe it was Ans from Germany that showed us a yellow quilt that they had presented to a breeder with photos. For those of you who this might trigger a memory---I think it was hanging on the back of a door.I certainly do not remember the thread--maybe even the quilt thread? IDK....

Kara and I did some research on the photo transfer,as we thought(or I know I did) it would be fabulous because we could include a wider range of people,since some do not sew,but could supply us a cute photo. I'm not sure where I got this......but I either read it or was told that photo transfer doesn't hold up to multiple washings,or it seems my biggest concern was quilting.Maureen---the quilt you made with photos--is it quilted?Either machine or hand quilted? I was told the quilting made large holes in the transfer that were left there.I would love to explore this option with you Maureen,as I never rule out the idea that people find different products/make improvements all the time.If you could let me know,I'd appreciate it.

I think if we have alot more interest this year,and people willing to make more then one----YIPPEE! I'd love to be able to give a quilt to the Canadian rescue as well...Of course all that "chatter" will go on at a later time.

Please keep your ideas,your thoughts..good or bad coming------don't be afraid to voice a negative here....you will not hurt my feelings,ok? I think we all learn all the time from both positive/negative.:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay----but I will have to rule out the "humping quilt".....though I do see a x-rated quilt...........we could put in Albert the bulls big nutsack and Beamer---then we could have a block of Brutus humping his carrot!ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> ......but I either read it or was told that photo transfer doesn't hold up to multiple washings,or it seems my biggest concern was quilting.Maureen---the quilt you made with photos--is it quilted?Either machine or hand quilted? I was told the quilting made large holes in the transfer that were left there.
> 
> The front of the quilt I made for my daughter was machine-stitched. The back was a light-colored muslin. I transferred the pictures to separate muslin blocks, then hand-quilted them to the back of the quilt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes----we have quite a few lovely Canadians here. I'd love to be able to donate their direction as well.

The quilt must be able to be laundered.Because we don't really know if someone will really use it on a bed,or hang it on a wall,it must be capable of both. I think if we did something else,it would need to be a wallhanging or something.
I'd love to see your daughter's quilt.....it sounds lovely!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I would love to participate again.

Anything works for me.

I loved Joelle's idea about representing our state to show where we are all from. Hav's Across the World.

Kara's idea sounds really fun, too. That would be very creative.
I love the cottage theme.

Ok - I just love it all....ound:

The Photo transfer sounds fun - what about a quilted wall hanging for the photo transfer - in addition to the quilt?

The deadline of February 1st is probably the earliest for me. It takes me a while to recoup after the holidays. 

Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Feb. is a great deadline, I forgot to mention!

I agree, it would have to be 'washable', but something like that could be done in the future if you are up to it. We could even simplify it into a blanket with pictures (donated) and given to one of the online auction(s) Its something to keep in mind.

I did a 'local' block on the last quilt, but I could always do another beach-y one, I do love the beach  That is the lure to my city.

Don't we have some fantabulous Canadians here! 

Kara


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> I'd love to see your daughter's quilt.....it sounds lovely!


It's on the Artwork Thread!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I really like the "where are you from" idea. I'd like to try my hand at a square this time. I'll need LOTS of lead time though.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> Okay----but I will have to rule out the "humping quilt".....though I do see a x-rated quilt...........we could put in Albert the bulls big nutsack and Beamer---then we could have a block of Brutus humping his carrot!ound:


I'm telling you, guys! It could work!!! Add to all that a bit of Stogie strutting his stuff, along with the lounging Havs, pinup girly Havs and we could use the Playboy logo as the center of the quilt. Let's not forget Brady humping the cat in the crate. No ? :suspicious: ound: ound:

Kara said: "_Don't we have some fantabulous Canadians here!"_ and Julie wrote: _"we have quite a few lovely Canadians here."_

Awww... and you Americans ain't too bad either! :biggrin1: :grouphug:

Yes, it was Ans I believe, that showed us that lovely photo quilt hanging on the back of a door. I dont' know much about the photo transfer stuff, but I'd be worried about the washing of it as well.

I totally understand what you mean, Kara, and I like those ideas!

Let's see...... more ideas.....

- Love/Hearts
- child's play, kids and Havs, playground settings, schools
- Havs and other species (with cats, squirrels, birds, ducks...)
- Family/Traditional
- Certain colors have to be in each block
- All the seasons in the year
- Water/Nautical/Beach

O.k...... just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think we have a lot of wonderful ideas already! I would try to do another block. 

One thing I would change next year if possible is the size. I know it's a personal preference thing, but with a king size bed, I could use a larger quilt, plus it would give room for more Havanese art blocks  Maybe with an earlier start, we could get a few more squares.

Thank you Julie for everything!

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was a little concerned about size as well Beverly---I expected it to be bigger,but we did have alot cancel....the people at rescue however say that at least they prefer them smaller as people generally use them as wallhangings....so I don't know. It is something to think about.

Beverly--did you have any ideas on a theme? Anyone not even want one? I like your idea of hav/other species Marj--- it's kinda what I was thinking on my hav friends thought.

Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well they certainly have a lot of experience doing this quilt thing, so I would take their word for it, as far as size preference.

I think having a theme is a terrific idea, but I'm kind of drawing a blank....note I haven't posted on the "show us your art" thread! lol, I just have so much trouble when it comes to being creative!

I love all the idea's so far, does that count? eace: When someone mentioned the quarters series I was pictureing myself doing Cooper riding in a covered wagon.....when you're from Nebraska it's either that, or football.

If we did a 4 seasons theme, we could divide the quilt into quarters and do each one with Havs in that season.

I like the "Hav's all over the world" theme..thinking of it like postcards of different places with Hav's posing on them.

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you think "Havs all over the world" is too similar to "Havs make my world go round"?

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

it is similiar i guess....i guess i prefer to think of it as "have hav will travel" as i do not want carosel/circus things at all.

what is your favorite idea Kara? do you like the idea of having a theme,or would you prefer to do our own thing like last year?:ear:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That's what I was thinking too Julie, in reference to the "Hav's all over the world". Blocks representing Hav's, being all over..the world, lol. Hav's at the Grand Canyon..Hav's on the Great Wall..Hav's on safari!..in my mind I wasn't thinking it would necessarily be logical (if that's the right word). Maybe Hav's on locale's?

I think the HRI quilt is loosely based on the Havanese carosel sculpture, and forgive me for not remembering her name, of the artist that was set up in Denver. I know someone will remember her name. I think the other blocks do all have something of a circus theme stemming from that. 

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me as long as whatever 'theme' is broad enough to be creative. We don't have to have a theme, either way its fine. I sort of did a local 'beach' block already, so I'd be stumped on another regional block and hesitant about doing a similar one, but idk. I'm flexible.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wanted to bump up this thread,as I wanted to have us decide pretty soon what we would like to do....

We have several good ideas as far as themes go--or we can have "no" theme either and just do like we did last year,with some basic guidelines. I'd love to have you guys take a vote,and majority rules ... can one of you guys make a poll and put the themes down and then no theme and that way people can vote? I don't know how to do it....please?:ear:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*fabric*

I have someone sending me extra fabric if any of you can use it. I also gave away a lot of fabric to some people at our local havanese club to raise money by making some bookcovers and other things for rescue.

I wanted you to see the Havanese Rescue Video by Lu Wyland...you will see how money raised by your quilt is going to be used.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*sorry error*

I meant how the money raised for your 2008 quilt will be used.

Trying to get my daughter to bed...she is as bad as bathing the dogs at times.
Linda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*We started a poll so please vote for your favorite idea!!!!!*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*See your latest ad to win 2008 Forum Quilt!*

Check this out:
http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/060108/news.html


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Great job Linda on the advertising! :clap2:

:thumbaige's block,Geri's,Marie's,and Debbie's! A great combo!:thumb:


----------

